# John Francis, Ph.D. :: Planetwalker



## LarZ (Sep 20, 2010)

I am continually surprised when people haven't heard of him, and I wondered if it was the same in such a community as StP. 

John Francis is a man living in Point Reyes Station, CA. He wrote a book called Planetwalker (I know, who'd have guessed?) and it is amazing. In 2007 when the oil spill shocked San Francisco, he vowed to not participate in the consumption of oil and stopped using motor transportation of any kind. [yes, the food he ate and the clothes he wore were still transported via motor, and he realized this, but the protest still holds weight] Several months later, he had a day of silence for his birthday, and then didn't speak for 17 years. 

He lost his job obviously, gave up life as our society knows it, and became a "Peace Pilgrim" in his own words. He learned traditional native american sign language, taught himself to play the banjo, made daily watercolor paintings, and walked everywhere. He earned a B.A. in Ashland, OR, completed a masters program at the University of Montana, and Ph.D. from the University of Wisconsin-Madison. He founded Planetwalk, a nonprofit environmental education organization and is developing Planetlines, an environmental studies curriculum based on his walking pilgrimage, designed for K-12 and for use in universities. 

All of this was accomplished without the use of his voice and with only his feet to carry him.

This post is partly to spread the word to those who haven't heard of him, but also to hear all of your opinions about it. 

So, what do y'all think?


----------



## doghead45 (Sep 20, 2010)

I wish I had enough discipline to just shut up one day.


----------



## Eviscerate (Sep 21, 2010)

That sounds great but the not talking thing is a bit strange.
What does anyone gain from im not talking except being pissed off that they cant speak to him? it just seems like a random eccentricity for the sake of it.


----------



## LarZ (Oct 3, 2010)

I see it partly as a second demonstration of his determination, to help make his point. He removes an enormous tool for human interaction and still networks, directs, teaches, and has relationships with speaking people. 

He also writes often about the ability to listen that so many of us have forgotten. By not speaking he leaves no doubt about his intentions. He isn't a leader and he isn't telling anyone what to do, only demonstrating one way to lead a peaceful life. He would often communicate to people the idea that this was his way, each of us need to find our own way to live peacefully, and they will all be different.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Aug 25, 2017)

Bump. Everyone should read the book. I like his insights and most of it is about his walking cross country and where and how he slept and camped. I've read numerous times and it's peacefully stowed at my shack. I'm going on probably 14 hours without speaking gonna try a few days. Had my necessary for health solitude cut off to another death in the family and figured. With shit that will ensue I'll just be quiet for a bit. You can't argue or say things in anger


----------

